# Phrag. besseae 'Rob's Choice' AM/AOS



## Drorchid (Jun 24, 2009)

A parent of many of our besseae Phrag. crosses is blooming again. This time it's flowers were at it's best, so I took another picture of it. The dimensions of the flower this time was a little over 10 cm across, and 3.2 cm wide petals. When it got awarded an AM back in 2002 it was only 8.7 cm across with 2.9 cm wide petals. I also took a comparison shot with a regular 2n besseae to show what a huge flower it is!






















Robert


----------



## Candace (Jun 24, 2009)

That sure is striking.


----------



## Gilda (Jun 24, 2009)

Outstanding !!:clap: I needed my sunglasses the color is so vivid !


----------



## NYEric (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh Santa, I really have been a good boy!!


----------



## e-spice (Jun 24, 2009)

Amazing. Thanks for posting. Are you the 'Rob' in 'Rob's Choice'?

e-spice


----------



## Jorch (Jun 24, 2009)

Stunning!


----------



## Drorchid (Jun 24, 2009)

e-spice said:


> Amazing. Thanks for posting. Are you the 'Rob' in 'Rob's Choice'?
> 
> e-spice



No (I wish), it was named after Robert Palm; he was an employee who worked for us about 10 years ago. You may recognize that name from Phrag. Robert Palm (czerwiakowianum x besseae); He is the one that first spotted it when he walked through the greenhouse where we had our besseae's.

Robert


----------



## nikv (Jun 24, 2009)

Okay, lavender gloves, Robert? They clash with the red flowers. oke:


----------



## Drorchid (Jun 24, 2009)

Actually Jerry was the "hand model" in that picture.

Robert


----------



## Hera (Jun 24, 2009)

Its gigundo, and beautiful. Ah, perfection!


----------



## Paul (Jun 24, 2009)

that's surely a very nice one!!


----------



## luvsorchids (Jun 24, 2009)

:clap::drool::clap: Just plain gorgeous!

Susan


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jun 24, 2009)

This is a nice red besseae!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 24, 2009)

Gilda said:


> Outstanding !!:clap: I needed my sunglasses the color is so vivid !



I agree!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 24, 2009)

that's a wonderful flower


----------



## Phragmatic (Jun 24, 2009)

Very impressive, thanks for sharing


----------



## John M (Jun 24, 2009)

I never get tired of seeing photos of this one. It's gorgeous! Thanks for posting these updates.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 24, 2009)

:drool: Awesome!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 25, 2009)

this is a super flower !!!! (with an impressive price) Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice comparison and a beauty


----------



## CodPaph (Jun 25, 2009)

very very nice, big flower


----------



## Drorchid (Jun 25, 2009)

JeanLux said:


> this is a super flower !!!! (with an impressive price) Jean



Yes, we are selling a division of this plant! 

http://www.orchidweb.com/detail.aspx?ID=1644

It can be yours for only $ 20,000! 

Robert


----------



## Scooby5757 (Jun 25, 2009)

Drorchid said:


> Yes, we are selling a division of this plant!
> 
> http://www.orchidweb.com/detail.aspx?ID=1644
> 
> ...



Ba-DUM-Ching!

(laugh track plays)
oke:

It's a beauty though. If 20 grand was pocket change, or I if I had state-of-the-art greenhouses and a breeding program...anybody have either of these two things for me?


----------



## NYEric (Jun 25, 2009)

No problem, in fact I ordered a gross of them last week, yeah, that's the ticket, 4n disposable besseae!!


----------

